# RecipeDB - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale



## Frank (19/10/08)

Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mash 67-68 deg C. Dry Yeast: 2 x 11.5g Fermentis US-05. Last hop addition was Dry Hop for 7 days, in secondary. Bulk primed with Caster Sugar 8g/L. My calculations: OG 1.046, FG 1.012, 34.4 IBU, 4.43% ABV. 50L in fermenter, 4L trub.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    3 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.2 kg BB Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 60mins)    40 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 20mins)    40 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     23 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         54L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.043 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 40.6 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.15%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 54L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/08)

Having had a pre case swap tasting of this beer i can let you (SA xmas case swappers) all know it fits the summer session requirement perfectly. 

Its been way too long since i brewed with Nelson Sauvin.


----------



## Frank (19/10/08)

There will be a couple of bottles heading to QLD, on Beerbelly Air, for tasters as well.


----------

